# New here; first mod. LED Headlights!



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

I purchased some LED headlights for my 'new to me' 2012 Routan.
They are so much brighter than the stock halogens.
Plus the whiter color is nice.
Bought them on Amazon for $45.
They are called 'Auxbeam H11 LED Headlight Bulb F-16 Series LED' if anyone's interested.

I only replaced the low beams.
Seriously the difference is dramatic and swapping them was easy.

FYI: I do not work for or represent this company in any way.
Thought that was important to add that since this is my first posting on this forum.

Also loving my first week with the Routan.
Probably gong to need the shock/struts replaced soon.
Some mild clunking from the rear and the fronts are a bit mushy and wallow on the freeway.

Can anyone tell me if the 3.6 uses a timing belt or a chain?

Thanks for all the great information on this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

SharkGuitar,

Congratulation on buying Routan.

I have 2009 SEL 4.0 (base) and halogen bulbs suck big time.

Can you provide more details on how you connected these LED lights?
Did you leave cap out?

Thanks.


----------



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

They were totally 'plug n play'.

Just removed the old bulbs, plugged in the new ones and reinstalled. No ballast to mess with.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

SharkGuitar said:


> They were totally 'plug n play'.
> 
> Just removed the old bulbs, plugged in the new ones and reinstalled. No ballast to mess with.


Thanks SharkGuitar.

Did you notice if your LED bulbs blind oncoming drivers?


----------



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

I've only driven about 45 minutes so far after dark since I've done the install.

So far twice oncoming drivers have flashed their lights.

Going to re-aim them today.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

SharkGuitar said:


> I've only driven about 45 minutes so far after dark since I've done the install.
> 
> So far twice oncoming drivers have flashed their lights.
> 
> Going to re-aim them today.


Thanks. Post your results please and some info how you re-aimed them.

I ordered these LED bulbs from Amazon from your link.


----------

